# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Charlotte, NC/Rock Hill, SC

## mandofish

Does anyone know of any old-time and/or bluegrass jams in the Charlotte or Rock Hill area(s)? 

Thanks, 
Chris

----------


## tree

There is one at Allison Creek Presbyterian Church on the second or third Thursday (can't remember). #There is one at the old Blackstock School in Chester County on Friday nights. #And this is a stretch, but there is one on the second Thursday of every month at Arthur State Bank on Main Street in my hometown of Union, SC. #Of the 3, that is the only one I've participated in.

----------


## mandofish

Hey Clark, thanks for the response. 

I've been to the first two events that you mention--at Allison Creek and Blackstock. It's been a couple of months since I've attended either of them, but in my experience they were both more "concert oriented" than jam oriented. Don't get me wrong--it's great to hear local bands doin' their thing--but for a less-experienced player like me, who wants and needs to learn by doing, neither really offered the setting I've been looking for. 

Union might be a bit of a haul for me, but who knows? My wife has family near there, so maybe someday I'll make an appearance! I do appreciate the suggestions, though. Thanks.

----------


## tree

The Union jam is coming up on March 10: Arthur State Bank, Main Street, from 7 - 9 p.m.

I've never been to a real bluegrass jam, but from what I have read here at the cafe, this isn't a typical one. We have anywhere from 6 - 18 pickers show up, and the group is a little guitar-heavy (there may be 3 mandos and a banjo and the rest are guitar; the bass player switches between that and fiddle or guitar). #Everybody picks as much or as little as they want. #The songs tend to be either bluegrass or old country, with the older pickers preferring the old country songs.

It's fun, and we're always glad to have some new faces, so come on over if you get a chance.

----------


## mandofish

Hey Clark, 

Thanks for the invite to the Union jam. It sounds a little similar to the once-a-month jam sponsored by the Charlotte Folk Society at the Museum of History. I've only been to that one time, so maybe what I experienced wasn't typical, but I enjoyed it. It was kind of a "song circle" sort of thing, too. A lot of guitars, a few mandos, a couple of banjos, and an auto-harp or two. Right now my repetoire isn't very large, so I ended up just strumming chords most of the time... which was okay. If you're ever in the Charlotte area on the second Sunday of the month, that might be something to check out.  

Maybe I'll make it to Union one of these days, too.

----------


## tree

Dang, I got the date wrong: it's Thursday, March 9. #Not a song circle - we stand up and play to an audience, seated in folding camp chairs that they bring to the jam. #We use my band's sound system (a couple of AT2020 mics, no monitors). #The singers or soloists just step up to the mic and have at it, and back off when they're done. 

I'll keep the Charlotte jam in mind too.

----------


## mandofish

Audience? Sound system? Oh man, those are two of the last things I should be anywhere near! 

It does sound like fun, though. A weekday night might be a little tough for me right now, but maybe when the weather warms up a bit and the days get longer... How far is the drive from Union to Rock Hill (or Charlotte) anyway?

----------


## tree

Takes me 50 minutes to get from my home in Union to the parking lot where I work in Rock Hill.

We regularly have pickers drive that far to participate. Keep it in mind, and don't be intimidated by the audience or sound system. #It's a lot of fun, and we welcome new pickers. #Keep us in mind - if you can't make it tonight, it's always the 2nd Thursday.

----------


## mando-picker

Hey Chris, I live about 100 miles north of charlotte, every saturday from approx. 8:00 until their is a Jam in Union Grove N.C.. From charlotte you take 77 north to exit 65 I think. It's the union grove exit. Get off at that exit and turn left go back across the bridge and go approx. 2 or 3 miles and on the left is a small cafe you cant miss it the parking lot is full. a man and his wife run the cafe the first time i went they treated me like they knew me all my life, very nice bunch of people. You will have a good time.  Dennis

----------


## f5loar

Downtown Gold Hill, NC (about 50 min. north of Charlotte) has a nice one on Friday and Sat. nights. Inside an old timey General store.

----------


## mandofish

Thanks, all, for the feedback on my earlier question. I hadn't checked this thread in a while, so I apologize for the delayed response. I just knew there had to be some stuff goin' on in these parts, though, besides the couple events I had already attended. 

Clark, I spoke with my wife's grandfather last week, and he tells me that he and his wife go to the Arthur State Bank to listen most every month. So I promised him I'd make it out there someday... and I didn't realize it was so close to Rock Hill. 

Dennis, I've heard of Union Grove... I think. I'll be sure to keep that one in mind, too. Might not be too hard to do on a Saturday. 

Thanks also, f5loar, for the info about Gold Hill. Seems like I'm gonna have plenty of new places to check out this spring!

----------


## Emoore

Chris,

There is a jam Sunday nights at Tyber Creek Pub on South Blvd. Not a whole lot going on, but it's something. Also, the Country Jam in Blacksburg, SC has picking every Friday and Saturday night. Jamming is decent during warm weather(www.countryjam.org).

----------


## tricyclist

Glad I noticed this. I'm a different Chris from the original poster, but I live just south of Belmont, NC and work in Charlotte (on Tyvola, between I-77 & South Blvd). My mother is originally from Blacksburg and that looks like a fun establishment.

Maybe we can synchronize our watches and try to get some of the local Cafe members together at one of these events. I'm another newcomer to this scene and am looking forward to hooking up with some other musicians in the future.

----------


## tree

I checked out the countryjam web site - take a look at the band Blazing Bluegrass. #The banjo picker (14) and his sister, who plays mandolin (13) are regulars at the downtown Union "jam" (I use quotes because it is more of an improvised show than what I've read about traditional bluegrass jams, but whatever you call it, it is a LOT of fun). #Their dad also, on his D-28. #The Carter family, and it is an appropriate coincidence: they are indeed a talented family. #They've been participating in the Union jam for a year or more, and it is amazing to me to see how much those kids have just opened up. #Ryan especially (banjo) is a great young picker, and can hold down the bass or guitar in addition to the banjo. #He's got the potential for a career in music, if that's what he chooses to do. #His sister is no slouch on the mandolin, either.

BTW, it's coming up next Thursday, May 11, from 7:00 - 9:00 p.m. at Authur State Bank, Main Street, Union, SC.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Dennis Cain said:
"......every saturday from approx. 8:00 until their is a Jam in Union Grove N.C.. From charlotte you take 77 north to exit 65 I think. It's the union grove exit. Get off at that exit and turn left go back across the bridge and go approx. 2 or 3 miles and on the left is a small cafe....."
================================================
To clarify, The cafe is called the "Cook Shack" and is immediately before the elementary school. The jam starts around 8 am and people drift in & out till noon or so. No pressure; just pull up a chair and strum in the back row, or do more if you like. Just like sitting around in someone's living room. Everybody's nice. Mostly traditional music, but sometimes a little Merle Haggard or a few gospel songs.
You can get a pretty good hamburger, too.

Phil

----------


## mandofish

Man, Phil, I'm glad you said 8:00 AM... I might have made that drive and been 12 hours late! 

Thanks for the info... I'll try to make an appearance sometime soon!

----------


## Mark Normand

I just came back from the Fiddler's Grove festival this past weekend, and was told many times about the cook shack jam, just couldn't do it all !
Festival was great fun for flatlander like me.

----------


## Phil Goodson

mnormandm

You didn't miss anything last weekend at the Cookshack; it was closed because of the Fiddler's festival.

Any other Saturday: things will be rockin'!!

Phil

----------

